# Breeding Gouramis



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Anybody have any experience doing this at all? I got a male three spot blue gourami last week, and my LFS is getting a shipment in tomorrow and said there are always a couple females mixed in of either blue, gold, or opaline three spot gouramis. I would love to start the venture into egg layers and bubble nest builders, and have gotten a lot of amazing information so far.

My main question is....how old/big do they need to be to spawn?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

For standard gouramis probly around 2" is large enough.Also if you can recognise the difference between male and female they would probly be ready or soon be.I just moved a pair of pearls to their own tank and expect breeding to take place.I have bred and sucessfully raised;golds,blue and pearls along with crossing a firedwarf with a honey female(1 in a million to find!)
Here's how you do it;Any tank for breeding(even a 10).Fill no more than 1/2 way.Air driven sponge filter on very low flow(since they need to build nest on surface.)
I used to overfeed the tank on purpose to make the water cloudy and full of infusoria.Not sure I'll go that route this time.Remove the female after the eggs are released(the male will "squeeze" them from her by curling around her.The male builds the nest,tends the eggs and fry until they are free swimming.The fry need tiny food,green water,infusoria, and powdered baby fish food have worked well for me.Once the fry swimm freely,it's just a matter of feeding and changing water.As they grow you increase the flow of air to the sponge until it is good enough to maintain the tank.They really can grow pretty quick.1" in two months is not uncommon if they are fed well and have water changed very often.A larger grow out tank will be needed as they can "lay" upto 300 eggs without issue.
Go for it they are the easiest of egg layers to breed.
Hope to have pearl fry myself soon!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Let me know if and when you do!! I would looove a pair of the pearls. Can't find them anywhere down here.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

I agree I want pearls in my 35g, so if I am done cycling by then (hopefully) I can purchase some


----------



## Chellebelle007 (Jun 26, 2013)

We're a bunch of Pearl lovin' freaks


----------

